# Why don't we have this in UK?



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

National Ferret Day | Steve Dale's Pet World

I think a National Ferret Day would be great!

I wonder if you can send cards etc?


----------



## SarahBugz (Mar 14, 2011)

Moonpig would have something I'm sure &#128540;


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Absolutely!

And it would be another opportunity for Hallmark to get its hands into our pockets


----------



## Ninjagoth (Jul 21, 2014)

We do have a national ferret day in the UK its on the fifth of ma' just to let you know


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

As above we do have one 
We also have world rat day on 4th of April :thumbsup:


----------

